# datei unlöschbar



## ::emanuel:: (30. März 2003)

ich hab da so ein lästiges png-bild das sich nicht löschen lässt.
wenn ich es löschen will, kommt immer die fehlermeldung "Die Quell- oder Zieldatei ist möglicherweise geöffnet"
Es ist aber gar nicht geöffnet. Was soll ich jetzt machen? help

emanuel


----------



## wackelpudding (30. März 2003)

hundert prozentig sicher, dass es nicht geöffnet ist? es ist auch geöffnet, wenn gerade KaZaA [oder ähnliches] läuft und es in dessen freigegebenem ordner liegt.
wenn das allerdings auch ausgeschlossen werden kann, liegt es vermutlich an der webansicht des Windows Explorers. also die vorschau des bildes fertig laden lassen [kommt halt drauf an wie groß die datei ist] und dann erst löschen. oder wenn das auch nix hilft, bleibt immer noch der weg über die eingabeaufforderung.


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. März 2003)

Wer sich nicht mit der Webansicht herumschlagen möchte sollte über Kommandozeile löschen.

START - AUSFÜHREN - "CMD" eingeben und Bestätigen, in den Ordner wechseln wo sich die Datei befindet und löschen. Webansicht hin oder her, im Prompt gibt es keine Webansicht


----------



## Sinac (30. März 2003)

Falls das auch alles nicht hilft (was echt strange wäre)
einfach über ne Bootdisk und dann in den Ordner wechseln
und löschen...
Kann ja immernoch sein, dass irgendein Prozess oder ne
Anwendung die Datei benutzt und du merkst es einfach nicht,
das wäre aber schon sehr komisch...
ist aber denkbar.


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. März 2003)

@Sinac
So einfach wird das wohl nicht sein - mit der Bootdisk. Das Betriebssystem ist wohl XP (das Problem gab es bei Win2k eher selten). Voraussichtlich ist das Dateisystem NTFS. Daher müßte dann die Notfallkonsole her (3 Bootdisks oder die Installations-CD oder die installierte / freigeschaltete Auswahl zur Konsole im Bootmenü).

Is halt nicht mehr so einfach wie bei Win95  

Notfalls kann man noch einige Hardcore-Varianten ausprobieren (Es gibt Programm die den Schreibschutz umgehen und das Ding knallhart vernichten *g*)


----------



## dfd1 (31. März 2003)

Noch ne möglichkeit:

Im Abgesicherten Modus starten. Dann wird nur das aller nötigste geladen. So müsste das Bild auch zu löschen sein...

Oder mal mit Linux Probieren (ausser Suse ab 8.0).
Die haben fast immer zugriff auf NTFS


----------



## Sinac (31. März 2003)

******e stimmt ja *soodoofbin*

Wir ham so ******e viele kunden die noch 98 haben...


----------



## wackelpudding (31. März 2003)

nanana, Win98SE ist immer noch das beste Windows der 9x-linie. 
[weswegen ich auch noch FAT32 nutze ]


----------



## ::emanuel:: (3. April 2003)

wow, super es hat jetzt funktioniert mit der starterdiskette.
ich hab übrigens win2k ;-)

lg
emanuel


----------



## Sinac (4. April 2003)

tjatja, wer hatte recht? =) *proll*

Naja,ist aber eher selten Win2K ohne NTFS 

Greetz...


----------



## dfd1 (4. April 2003)

Es ist selten das bei Win2k FAT32 läuft?? In Firmenen schon, aber zu hause eine häufigkeit. Ausser der PC wurde so gekauft, statt nur upgedatet *g*

Greetz

dfd1 -> the only one


----------

